# XAMPP PHP Mail Funktion



## d1ng0d0gt0r (10. März 2007)

Moin ich mal wieder,

Wir haben jetzt auf unserem Server das Lampp Xampp installiert.
Wie ist es jetzt möglich das ich die PHP Funktion zum E-Mails verschicken wieder nutzen kann?

System Suse 10.1

MfG d1ng0


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2007)

Dazu waere es erstmal gut zu wissen warum die Funktion denn nicht mehr genutzt werden kann.


----------



## d1ng0d0gt0r (11. März 2007)

Ich weis nicht ob man für das verschicken von E-Mails nen Mailserver braucht. Weil normalerweise kann man das mit PHP doch von Haus aus.

Wenn doch dann kann mir vielleicht jemand nen Tipp geben welcher Mailserver da am bessten geeignet wäre!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2007)

Ja, Du brauchst einen Mailserver. Auch wenn PHP eine Funktion zum Versand von eMails bietet, so wird auch dort der lokale Mailserver zum Versand genutzt.

Empfehlen kann ich Dir da Postfix, der ist wesentlich einfacher zu konfigurieren als Sendmail und somit auch leichter abzusichern.
Denn wenn Du einen Mailserver betreibst solltest Du sicherstellen, dass dieser nicht als offener Relay-Server zum Spammen genutzt werden kann.


----------



## d1ng0d0gt0r (11. März 2007)

Ja wenn dann wird er eh nur zum versenden nicht zum empfangen von Mails verwendet! Ma schaun klappt schon!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2007)

d1ng0d0gt0r hat gesagt.:


> Ja wenn dann wird er eh nur zum versenden nicht zum empfangen von Mails verwendet! Ma schaun klappt schon!


Trotzdem muss der Server soweit abgesichert werden, dass eben von ausserhalb niemand darueber Mails versenden kann.
Natuerlich koenntest Du auch den Port filtern, jedoch koenntest Du dann auch beim Versand Probleme mit einigen Servern bekommen die ueberpruefen wollen ob der Absender auch wirklich ein Mailserver ist.


----------

